# Anyone bought a cordless lawn mower?



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 16, 2011)

Well our current 22" push mower dates back to spring of 1998. It has started running poorly already this summer (after just being tuned last year) and I was going to take it to the shop, when my wife floated the idea of just getting a new one. I think she has a point, but am hesitant because, up until this summer it has been a good mower.

But I think she's right, why put 50 bucks or more into something that old that didn't cost much more to begin with.

So I'm thinking about one of these, a Black &amp; Decker CM1936 cordless mower ( http://www.amazon.com/Black-Decker-CM1936-...965&amp;sr=8-1). Yeah, it is kinda pricey, but I like the idea of not having to futz around with the gas, and I like the idea of it being quieter.

Has anyone used one of these or have any thoughts?


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 16, 2011)

How big of a yard do you have? I don't have experience with push mowers, but I've got a cordless trimmer and I will never go back to gas. It's nice not having to worry about keeping gas stored in the shed. My biggest concern is if it would last long enough to finish the job and how long until the battery starts losing it's capacity. Let us know if you do end up buying it.


----------



## willsee (Jun 16, 2011)

I had a cordless trimmer...the batteries never lasted long enough to finish the job.

Switched it out for gas and never looked back.

I did like the cordless for when it was actually trimming, but didn't like that it would leave the job half done.

How well will that cordless mower cut through thicker grass?


----------



## Kephart P.E. (Jun 16, 2011)

For durable goods like lawn mowers, I just bite the bullet shell out for the latest Consumer Reports, buy what they tell me and forget about it.

It has served me pretty well.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 16, 2011)

Ble_PE said:


> How big of a yard do you have? I don't have experience with push mowers, but I've got a cordless trimmer and I will never go back to gas.


Property is .28acre with 1400ft^2 of house on it. We did just get a cordless trimmer.



willsee said:


> I had a cordless trimmer...the batteries never lasted long enough to finish the job.


We've run into this. I don't know what gives, maybe because it is cutting thick stuff or monkeygrass, but it rarely lasts 15 minutes. Then again it charges in an hour, so if you have other things to do.

Nicer than dragging the cord out.



Kephart P.E. said:


> For durable goods like lawn mowers, I just bite the bullet shell out for the latest Consumer Reports, buy what they tell me and forget about it.
> It has served me pretty well.


IIRC CR rated it number one, but I'd have to look again to be sure.


----------



## Supe (Jun 16, 2011)

My gas mower and trimmer are both cordless. I like them just fine


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 16, 2011)

Go big, or go home. That's my motto.

http://www.mowersdirect.com/LawnBott-LB350...ower/p3519.html


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 16, 2011)

never had a yard small or thin enough for a cordless anything.


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Jun 16, 2011)

Supe said:


> My gas mower and trimmer are both cordless. I like them just fine


+1


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2011)

jmbeck said:


> Go big, or go home. That's my motto.
> http://www.mowersdirect.com/LawnBott-LB350...ower/p3519.html


^^

That doesn't look big.

I recommend this instead:

http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/produc...T61V-35BV-AC-SS

It's cordless!


----------



## jmbeck (Jun 16, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> That doesn't look big.
> I recommend this instead:
> 
> http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/produc...T61V-35BV-AC-SS
> ...


I guess my real motto is "sit back, drink beer".

I don't think I'm naturally lazy, I'm just given really good opportunities to be that way.


----------



## roadwreck (Jun 16, 2011)

jmbeck said:


> I guess my real motto is "sit back, drink beer".
> I don't think I'm naturally lazy, I'm just given really good opportunities to be that way.


Ah, but with the Turf-Tiger you can sit and enjoy a beer while destroying the habitat of every woodland critter in a 5 mile radius.


----------



## cableguy (Jun 16, 2011)

roadwreck said:


> That doesn't look big.
> I recommend this instead:
> 
> http://www.smallenginewarehouse.com/produc...T61V-35BV-AC-SS
> ...


I like my cordless SCAG. Mine's like this:

http://www.scag.com/sw.html (48" 15hp Advantage deck). Mows my 3/4 acre in about 45 minutes.

I do roll with a Velke X2 attachment to stand on.

I run a RedMax trimmer and RedMax edger, a Kawasaki hedge trimmer, and a Kawasaki blower. All cordless (all gas).


----------



## IlPadrino (Jun 16, 2011)

Why not something cordless and without a carbon footprint (other than the production process and you own fuel): Reel Mowers and Fiskars from the Big Box


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2011)

IlPadrino said:


> Why not something cordless and without a carbon footprint (other than the production process and you own fuel): Reel Mowers and Fiskars from the Big Box


I did look into a cheaper version of those, but was told I'd flat out kill myself with it on a yard even my size. If I had one of those small in town lots with &lt;1500 ft^2, I'd probably get one.


----------



## humner (Jun 17, 2011)

I run a Ferris ProCut 61. Doubles as a brush hog and cuts down anything in its path. Here is a pic of a similar one. http://www.ironsearch.com/Searches-Farm/Fa...is/1068041.aspx . I cut 3.5 acres in about 2 hours.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 17, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> IlPadrino said:
> 
> 
> > Why not something cordless and without a carbon footprint (other than the production process and you own fuel): Reel Mowers and Fiskars from the Big Box
> ...


After reading tha Amazon reviews, that Fiskars actually looks like it might work in the yard!


----------



## willsee (Jun 17, 2011)

Of couse after this thread is posted and I cut grass last night my mower decided to take a dump on me

Buy the fiskar and let me know, I'd like to have something with less 'parts'


----------



## csb (Jun 17, 2011)

My dad loves his electric mower.


----------



## DVINNY (Jun 17, 2011)

Supe said:


> My gas mower and trimmer are both cordless. I like them just fine


Beat me to it.


----------



## Exengineer (Jun 21, 2011)

I have a Yardworks cordless mower with a 24V, 20Ah battery. I can mow the front, sides and back completely on one charge, but with little to spare and do not have what I consider a large yard. Also have a gas mower that I have not used in two years. The advantage with a cordless mower is easy starting and little or no maintenance (no changing oil or spark plug). My cordless mower has a cup holder that I often use to carry a can of beer while I mow.


----------



## Ble_PE (Jun 21, 2011)

Capt Worley PE said:


> Capt Worley PE said:
> 
> 
> > IlPadrino said:
> ...


I had a Scotts reel mower for a while when we moved into our new house, but I ended up going back to gas. It cut fine, but if you let your grass get a little too tall, it wouldn't cut well at all. Forget cutting the random tall sprigs that always pop up. If you stick to your mowing schedule you should be fine, but if you miss it by a few days, it turns into a lot of work.


----------



## Road Guy (Jun 21, 2011)

DVINNY said:


> Supe said:
> 
> 
> > My gas mower and trimmer are both cordless. I like them just fine
> ...



same for me except I have OFFICIALLY passed the lawn mowing duties on to my 12 year old..

He probably wishes he wouldnt have jumped on the "Hey I will give you my old Ipod touch if you mow the grass all summer" when I proposed that back in March......

I love the smell of gasoline and 2 cycle engine oil in the morning...


----------



## snickerd3 (Jun 21, 2011)

Awesome!!!


----------



## jeb6294 (Jun 23, 2011)

My current Yardman push mower (a rebranded Honda and the best mower bargain around) from Walmart was fine when I measured my yard in square feet, but with over two acres to take care of, that just ain't gonna cut it no more. When I get home, I'm going to look into something like this:







And since quite a bit of it is overgrown woods, I can kill two birds with one stone...get the mower to mow and the ATV to pull the mower and brush and logs and....


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Jun 23, 2011)

jeb6294 said:


> My current Yardman push mower (a rebranded Honda and the best mower bargain around) from Walmart was fine when I measured my yard in square feet, but with over two acres to take care of, that just ain't gonna cut it no more. When I get home, I'm going to look into something like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of my Grandad's setup, although it was before my time. Back in the fifties or sixties, he had a riding mower with the blade removed that pulled a gang of three reel mowers.


----------

